# environment protection law



## Deea

Stie cineva cum s-ar traduce "environment protection law". Nu am nici un context .

Multumesc


----------



## anto33

Legea pentru protecţia mediului înconjurător.


----------



## Deea

Multumesc. 
Sunt un pic confuza, "climate law" nu se traduce tot la fel?


----------



## anto33

Climat: http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climat
Mediul înconjurător sau mediul ambiant, mediul natural: conform DEX: Mediul înconjurător este o noţiune fundamentală care stă la baza ecologiei ca ştiinţă, fiind susceptibilă în raport cu necesitatea punerii în valoare sau a ocrotirii elementelor sale componente, de reglementare juridică . Aşa cum reiese din literatură, această noţiune nu este definită într-un mod unitar, ambiguitatea termenului fiind consecinţa conotaţiei date în diverse domenii - ştiinţele naturii, arhitectură, urbanism, drept etc.Mediul înconjurător este o noţiune fundamentală care stă la baza ecologiei ca ştiinţă, fiind susceptibilă în raport cu necesitatea punerii în valoare sau a ocrotirii elementelor sale componente, de reglementare juridică .


----------

